# Bizarre Problem With Kindle Fire (With Photos)



## oguibog (Sep 4, 2012)

Hello. So I registered in this board just for this specific post I hope that doesn't represent a problem.

Speaking of problems, I have one.

So, recently a friend of mine went to the USA (I live in Brazil) and brought me a Kindle Fire. It was bought, I believe, in a Target store.

The Kindle was brought to me maybe 3 months ago. I barely used, I transferred some pdf's I had in my computer but basically the Kindle stayed in a drawer for most of the time. Just seating in the same drawer as my ipod, remote control and several other electronics.

Now to the bizarre part.

Yesterday I needed my Kindle. First time since I got it, I'm going to travel pretty soon and it would fit perfect.

But, oh no ? Something strange happened.

First it was the screen. It had started to fall off ?
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/856/img6048m.jpg/

It was strange. I noticed the back of the Kindle was a little bigger..
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/222/img6032a.jpg/

But I didn't expect what was coming next.

I had to go out to work and when I got back to see the Kindle...

It had expanded.
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/405/img6057c.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/21/img6075q.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/35/img6015i.jpg/

As you can see it was still working. But the case had open and something inside the Kindle had expanded.

Has anyone in this forum ever heard of something like this ?

The situation is getting worse.

Today I got up in the morning and it had expanded even more.

Here are the photos from today.
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/62/img6099rd.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/525/img6101zy.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/831/img6105w.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/708/img6108a.jpg/

Has anyone every encountered something like this ? Can anyone explain it ? Name the cause or maybe the solution ?

It looks like there was a pillow inside the Kindle that is getting filled with something every second. I never seen anything like it.

It is still working, I can take pictures anytime to prove it. But I feel it won't work for much longer (also I feel a little uneasy with taking a half open Kindle in public places).. Can anyone help me ?

I appreciate any help.

oguibog


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If you've only had the thing for a few months you need to contact Kindle customer service.  If you were in the US, I'd say they'll replace it.  As you're in Brazil, I'm not sure what they will do. . . . . There's information in the FAQ threads at the top of this board with international contact information.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Oguibog,

welcome to KindleBoards!

There have been some instances of the battery going bad and expanding. I would suspect that may be the case in your Fire. 

As Ann said, contact Kindle CS: see here.

Let us know!

Betsy


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I'll echo the diagnosis of an expanding battery.  Try to contact Amazon as soon as you can.


----------



## Heifzilla (Dec 29, 2010)

If that is the battery, I suggest extreme caution. A lithium ion battery exploding is nothing to mess around with.


----------

